# MLCS vs Jointech SmartLift Digital



## Slickrick (Oct 19, 2010)

I would like to get the MLCS. If I do get it I will buy the PC 890. My only concern is that I intend to do a lot of raise panels. Is the combination of MLCS and PC 890 better than the SmartLift Digital with a PC 7518? I am also new at this.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

If you have about 1000.oo bucks just to do panels that's great if not I would suggest the item below...

MLCS Horizontal Router Table

You can make your own for peanuts 
http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/9782-best-both-worlds.html
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/graphics2/9767 HorizTable.pdf

Rails from 
http://woodhaven.com/Woodhaven-4016-Double-Track/M/B004BUFOO2.htm
=======



Slickrick said:


> I would like to get the MLCS. If I do get it I will buy the PC 890. My only concern is that I intend to do a lot of raise panels. Is the combination of MLCS and PC 890 better than the SmartLift Digital with a PC 7518? I am also new at this.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Slickrick said:


> I would like to get the MLCS. If I do get it I will buy the PC 890. My only concern is that I intend to do a lot of raise panels. Is the combination of MLCS and PC 890 better than the SmartLift Digital with a PC 7518? I am also new at this.


That's kind of like a sports car vs pickup comparison. The 7518 is one of the heaviest-duty workhorses routers in the industry, something only a handfull of 15A routers are in the same league with, none of which have the 3-1/2" motor diameter the MLCS power lift requires. I haven't measured mine but I'm guessing the motor itself is about 4-3/8" diameter.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

This is another case of there being different ways to skin the cat, or to compare apples to oranges (when the objective might be grape juice). 

1. Raised panels can be done with the more-traditional "horizontal" (large diameter) bits, or with the smaller "vertical bits. The vertical bits can be used in either a "normal" router table, or a horizontal router table, like Bob suggested. Either way, the key is controlling the work piece and its relationship to the bit. That may be easier with the vertical bit in the horizontal table.

2. For the traditional, large diameter bits, a router of 3+ HP is usually recommended, and a variable-speed model, as well. The big bits should typically be run at around 10,000 rpm. In this arena, the variable-speed PC 7518 is a reliable alternative. Enough so that the Rockler Benchdog Pro lift is made specifically for the 7518 motor.

3. The motorized lifts with digital read-outs seem to be the latest rage. While they sound like a great idea, I wonder about the practical aspects of using an up/down control to get to where you want. (Ever try to get _exactly_ a 1/4" opening on your power window?  )


----------



## fishinfusion (May 19, 2006)

*MLCS Power Lift, JessEm, Woodpeckers lift questions.*

I'm currently in the market for a router lift and I've narrowed the list down to 3 so far.



MLCS Power Lift
JessEm
Woodpeckers PRL V2

The MLCS Power Lift a strong contenter but the 4 month wait is keeping me shopping. I'd probably order to reserve one today if I could find more from end-users on how this unit is performing. Frankly it doesn't bother me if it looks like parts came off the shelf. I understand these things take time to develop and for profits to pay for improvements.

Although I haven't read anything negative about the JessEm I also don't think it has enough features that would make it truly useful in a production shop. The Woodpeckers PRL V2 with Sidewinder seems to have the right features (except motor lift) but I've read a complaint about the lift mechanism not moving freely.

So, from my observations the JessEm looks to be the best quality unit but lacks important features (dial wheel fine adjustments from above the table). The Woodpeckers may suffer from smooth movement issues. And the MLCS unit doesn't have much on end-user feedback although it appears to lead the pack on usability.

Any comments guys? I'd really like to hear from MLCS users or even a lift I haven't considered. Thanks!

Scott


----------



## 2bigfeet (Mar 3, 2011)

Scott... PM sent (so as not to hijack this thread).


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello Scott, welcome to the community...

I can't speak to the MLCS nor the JessEm, what I can speak of is the PRLv2. I've had one now for about a year and a half (pretty much since it first came out). I'm not a hardcore router guy like some of these folks so the unit gets used on just about every project I do to some extent but rarely if ever overworked. The only 'issue' I've had is that the micro adjustment wheel is a bit sloppy when you first go to make an adjustment. Seems to be a bit of play before the thing engages and begins to raise or lower the router. Otherwise, I have no complaints whatsoever. I've never had a problem with it sticking. The unit itself is rock solid. extremely well constructed, holds my Milwaukee 5625 in place without ever slipping. Once adjustments are made, they are fixed and the unit does not deviate a hair. The magnalock ring system works just great. This thing should outlast me 

I think if you look around, you'll find a complaint or two on just about anything out there. The MLCS and JessEm are both excellent lifts from what I've read over the years. The Microadjuster on the PRLv2 is what originally sold me on the unit, and even with the bit of play it still works just fine and is just handy as hell to have. I've been considering the upgrade to the sidewinder myself just havn't decided if the hand crank would stand out enough to become an annoyance. The BIG selling point with the side winder is the unlimited travel. Where as your limited to about 3/4" with the mirco wheel, the sidewinder handles the entire travel of the lift. Very nice. 

Right now, the down side is where you mount the sidewinder itself. My controls are directly forward of the router, according to the sidewinder instructions, you're best mounting the crank about 4 1/2" to the left. So if you thinking on installing on an existing table, you will need to make sure you can properly locate the sidewinder assembly..

http://www.woodpeck.com/media/SIDE_WINDER_ACCESSORY_INSTRUCTIONS.pdf


----------



## fishinfusion (May 19, 2006)

Thanks Bill,

About the PRL V2... I've only seen one complaint from an owner about the sticking rail problem. He did say the problem was resolved by the mfgr. As for the indexing wheel I understand there will be some play in any screw thread design. Planetary gears would fix that issue. I think I read that the Jointech unit uses planetary gears.

The MLCS seems to suffer from the motor application. The motor isn't sophisticated and overruns after power is applied. The digital display isn't tied to any digitally controlled motor indexing so you probably won't get consistent results by pressing the up/down control. If they had used a digital motor controller and a stepper motor that would have made a better product. I wonder if cost was a concern. Stepper motors are everywhere and all CNC machines, image scanners, printers etc. use them. 

I've watched the MLCS video and you get about .022" of travel with the speed control set at 15% for each tap on the up/down switch. Maybe that's good enough but going true digital (instead of just a simple digital readout) would be nice.

Finally, it would seem that the PRL V2 with sidewinder could be easily adapted to use a stepper motor/digital controller. I think the problem would be that you would have to integrate it with a time-delayed start and use a solenoid to get the drive crank to engage. A little ingenuity and a couple of weekends and someone could come up with a very useful add-on product! That would make the PRL V2 AWESOME as it's already mechanically ready for such an improvement.

Scott


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ahhhhhhh you DAWG!!!! 

I did not read this, 

I did not read this...

I did not read this.........

I did not read this.........................


The wife better not find out that I did not read this....................





fishinfusion said:


> \
> 
> Finally, it would seem that the PRL V2 with sidewinder could be easily adapted to use a stepper motor/digital controller. I think the problem would be that you would have to integrate it with a time-delayed start and use a solenoid to get the drive crank to engage. A little ingenuity and a couple of weekends and someone could come up with a very useful add-on product! That would make the PRL V2 AWESOME as it's already mechanically ready for such an improvement.
> 
> Scott


----------



## fishinfusion (May 19, 2006)

Bill,

Let me know when it's done. Just be sure to make TWO of them!!!! :shout:

Don't forget me and I won't tell your wife.:laugh:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Woodhaven - Woodworking Tools, Supply & Equipment
Woodhaven - Woodworking Tools, Supply & Equipment


http://woodhaven.com/Woodhaven-1440-Digital-Readout-Kit-for/M/B004BUK7SK.htm
======


----------

